# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  फलित ज्योतिष: कितना सच, कितना झूठ?

## superidiotonline

मंच लेखक *अमर२००७* अपने सूत्र *'फलित ज्योतिष और पाखण्ड'* में फलित ज्योतिष को पाखण्ड सिद्ध करते हुए एक उदाहरण में लिखते हैं-

_'दूसरा उदाहरण है बाबुराव पटेल का जो प्रसिद्द अंग्रेजी मासिक 'मदर इंडिया ' के सम्पादक थे . बाबुराव प्रख्यात हिंदूवादी और हिन्दू महासभा के सदस्य थे . एक बार वो भोपाल से लोकसभा के सदस्य भी बने जनसंघ के टिकट पर . एक प्रख्यात पत्रकार और फिल्म समालोचक के साथ वो प्रसिद्द फलित ज्योतिषाचार्य भी थे . उन्होंने अपने एक लेख में ये भाविस्यवानी की कि संजय गांन्धी आने वाले समय में बहुत ही ताकतवर बन जायेंगे और प्रधानमत्री की कुर्शी पर बैठेगे . पर संजय गांधी की एक हवाई दुर्घटना में मौत हो गयी और इस खबर को पढ़कर बाबुराव का उस फलित ज्योतिष के प्रति अज्ञान दूर हो गया जिसका उन्हें ५० वर्षों का अनुभव था . अपने जीवन के अंतिम वर्षों में उन्होंने फलित ज्योतिष को कपोल कल्पना कहकर उसका परित्याग कर दिया।'_

----------


## superidiotonline

यक्ष-प्रश्न यह है कि फलित ज्योतिष आखिर कितना सच है और कितना झूठ है? बाबूराव पटेल के उदाहरण मात्र से फलित ज्योतिष को झूठा घोषित करना कहीं से न्यायसंगत प्रतीत नहीं होता। हो सकता है कि बाबूराव पटेल को ज्योतिष का पर्याप्त ज्ञान न रहा हो अथवा उन्होंने किसी दबाव में आकर फलादेश किया हो जिसके कारण उनकी भविष्यवाणी झूठी साबित हुई! बाबूराव पटेल द्वारा की गई भविष्यवाणी की सत्यता को परखने के लिए संजय गाँधी की जन्मकुण्डली को फलित ज्योतिष की कसौटी पर परखना अत्यावश्यक हो जाता है, क्योंकि इससे दूध का दूध और पानी का पानी अलग हो जाएगा और सभी विज्ञ पाठकों को बिना किसी सन्देह के स्पष्ट रूप से यह पता चल जाएगा कि आखिर फलित ज्योतिष कितना सच है और कितना झूठ है?

----------


## superidiotonline

आइए, सबसे पहले जानते हैं संजय गाँधी की जन्म तिथि, जन्म समय और जन्म स्थान के बारे में! संजय गाँधी का जन्म दिल्ली में 14 दिसम्बर 1946 को सुबह 9 बजकर 27 मिनट पर हुआ था। इस जन्म तिथि की पुष्टि विकीपीडिया और लग्न फल (गर्ग) में भी की गई है। उपरोक्त विवरणानुसार जन्मपत्री बनाने पर निम्न जन्म कुण्डली हमें प्राप्त होती है-

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

उपरोक्त जन्म-कुण्डली के अनुसार संजय गाँधी का जन्म मकर लग्न में हुआ था तथा उनकी राशि सिंह, मघा नक्षत्र का चतुर्थ चरण है। विकीपीडिया के अनुसार संजय गाँधी की अकाल मृत्यु एक विमान दुर्घटना में 23 जून, 1980 को हुई थी। मृत्यु के समय चन्द्र महादशा में बुध की अन्तर्दशा चल रही थी। हमारे साथ मौजूद हैं *'वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा'* मंच के नियामक तथा अधिकृत ज्योतिषी *अशोक जी* जो संजय गाँधी की जन्म-कुण्डली के विभिन्न बिन्दुओं पर प्रकाश डालकर पाठकों की इस जिज्ञासा का समाधान करेंगे कि आखिर फलित ज्योतिष कितना सच है और कितना झूठ है? *'वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा'* मंच का नियामक होने के कारण यह उनका दायित्व भी है कि वे पाठकों की जिज्ञासा का समाधान तत्काल करें।

----------


## ashok-

> उपरोक्त जन्म-कुण्डली के अनुसार संजय गाँधी का जन्म मकर लग्न में हुआ था तथा उनकी राशि सिंह, मघा नक्षत्र का चतुर्थ चरण है। विकीपीडिया के अनुसार संजय गाँधी की अकाल मृत्यु एक विमान दुर्घटना में 23 जून, 1980 को हुई थी। मृत्यु के समय चन्द्र महादशा में बुध की अन्तर्दशा चल रही थी। हमारे साथ मौजूद हैं *'वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा'* मंच के नियामक तथा अधिकृत ज्योतिषी *अशोक जी* जो संजय गाँधी की जन्म-कुण्डली के विभिन्न बिन्दुओं पर प्रकाश डालकर पाठकों की इस जिज्ञासा का समाधान करेंगे कि आखिर फलित ज्योतिष कितना सच है और कितना झूठ है? *'वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा'* मंच का नियामक होने के कारण यह उनका दायित्व भी है कि वे पाठकों की जिज्ञासा का समाधान तत्काल करें।


superidiotonline जी बाबुराव जी ज्योतिष के बारे में कितना अनुभव रखते थे | ये मुझे नही मालूम पर मुझे तो ज्योतिष पर अटूट विश्वास है | सही बात तो यह है की ज्योतिष की सारे ज्ञान को आत्मसात करने के लिये एक मनुष्य जन्म में सम्भव नही है कहने का मतलब यह है की ज्योतिष के सारे ज्ञान प्राप्त करने के बाद भी बहुत कुछ सीखना रह ही जाता है |
ज्योतिष जो भविष्यवाणी करता है वह आपके दिए जन्म विवरण के अनुसार करता है शास्त्र में जो लिखा है वो और अपने अनुभव के अनुसार आपको कुछ कहता है और अगर वो सही नही होता है तो इसके दो कारण होगे ---
१) आपकी दी हुई जन्म विवरण का सही नही होना  या 
२) ज्योतिषी की ज्ञान और अनुभव की कमी 
उपरोक्त कारणों के कारण भविष्यबाणी न मिले तो ज्योतिष को ही भ्रामक और गलत ठहराना जायज है  ?
आप जब किसी डॉक्टर से चिकित्सा कराते है और स्वस्थ नही होते है तो क्या मेडिकल साइंस को गलत बोलते है या किसी बड़े और अनुभवी डॉक्टर की तलाश करते है  |
ऐसे ही ज्योतिष के कार्य में भी होता है |
और एक बात ज्योतिषी की अपनी दशा महादशा अगर गलत ग्रहों की चल रही होगी तो उसकी भविष्यवाणी गलत हो सकती है |

अब अपनी बात  मै किसी भी सदस्य के द्वारा प्रश्न पूछने पर उसकी कुंडली बनाकर उनसे जन्म विवरण सही है की नही जाचने के लिये उनसे दो चार प्रश्न पूछता हूँ फिर उनके जवाब देता हूँ |
मेरे कुछ हि.वि.मं के सदस्य मित्र है वे जब फ़ोन करके प्रश्न पूछते है तो मै उन्होंने किस रंग के कपड़े पहने है और उस समय कंहाँ पर है ये बता देता हूँ  |
उपरोक्त बात आपको आश्चर्य प्रतीत होगी पर ये होता है ज्योतिष में यह भी पढ़ाया जाता है | ज्योतिष में आप जितना पढोगे उतना ज्ञान अर्जित कर पाओगे |
कुछ साधू लोग आपको देखते ही आपके बारे में बहुत कुछ बता देते है यह भी ज्योतिष के एक अंग सामुद्रिक शास्त्र में पढाया जाता है |
सभी सदस्यों से निवेदन है की ठग ज्योतिष और तांत्रिक से दूर रहे वो आपको डरा कर आपसे पैसे ऐंठ लेगे बदनाम ज्योतिष होगा | 
रही संजय गाँधी की कुंडली की विश्लेषण  तो उसमे समय की कमी के कारण फिर कभी  | धन्यवाद |

----------

